# Keine vollen 16000



## Liistefano (30. November 2011)

Hallo 

Habe die Tage mal meine 6000 Leitung auf 16000 aufstocken lassen. Die Frau meinte auch das es voll ankommen würde. 
Heute habe ich dann gemerkt das nur ~13000 ankommen. 
Nun frage ich mich wieso ? 
Wohne relativ nah an dem Verteiler und hier sind die Werte die in der Fritzbox stehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (30. November 2011)

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?

Bei uns im Dorf gibt es ein DSL-Gebiet. Es wurde von 6.000 auf 16.000 aufgestockt.

An der realen Geschwindigkeit von DSL 3+X hat sich nichts geändert.

Probiere mal den DSL-Speed-Test aus. Der große DSL-Geschwindigkeitstest - DSL Speed testen - COMPUTER BILD

Oder mach einen Download von einem schnellem Server.

Überall sollten ähnliche Maximalwerte raus kommen.

Da wird die Anbindung für neueren Verteiler nicht ausreichen.

Bei 100 Leuten die DSL 16.000 bekommen sollten müsste eine 1.600.000Leitung anliegen. Das ist nicht der Fall. Es liegen immer schwächere Leitungen an. Die Unternehmen gehen a) nicht davon aus das alle gleichzeitig im Netz sind und b) steht im Vertrag meistens bis zu 16.000.
Meist liegt nicht einmal die Hälfte des errechneten an. Nachts hat man die besten Messungen weil niemand mit surft.


----------



## facehugger (30. November 2011)

Es heißt ja auch immer *bis zu* 16000/32000 kbit/s 

Gruß


----------



## EnergyCross (30. November 2011)

wenn du wlan benutzt hast du auch verluste


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. November 2011)

Leute...Wenn die box mit 13 mbit syncronisiert,dann wird es weder durch einen speedtest,einen schnelleren anschluß des hvt/outdoor-dslams noch durch einen umstieg von wlan auf kabel (route->pc) schneller. Dann kommt da einfach nicht mehr.
@ Liistefano:
Dein screenshot sagt,das die dslam max.-rate bei gut 13 mbit liegt.D.h. das dein modem auch nicht schneller syncronisieren kann.Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich,was für einen anbieter und tarif du hast.Sollte es ein 16 mbit-tarif sein,müßtest du bei deinem anbieter mal nachhacken,warum er bei 13 mbit abregelt.


----------



## Liistefano (1. Dezember 2011)

Also ich benutze LAN. Und habe auch nen 16MBit Tarif bei der EWE TEL. Und die Fritzbox ist eine 7270


----------



## ЯoCaT (1. Dezember 2011)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Es heißt ja auch immer bis zu 16000/32000 kbit/s
> 
> Gruß



Kann nur zustimmen ich habe eig ne 26er leitung bekomm aber nur 22


----------



## onslaught (1. Dezember 2011)

Deine Leitungskapazität liegt ja bei über 17.000 damüßte ja mehr reinkommen als 13.000. 
Ist die aktuelle AVM-Firmware drauf ?

Ich wohne direkt neben dem Verteiler, die Kapazität ist meistens bei 16.200 und die kommen auch meistens an, aber es schwankt als auch mal und geht über Tage runter auf 15.000 oder 14.800.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2011)

onslaught schrieb:


> Deine Leitungskapazität liegt ja bei über 17.000 damüßte ja mehr reinkommen als 13.000.
> Ist die aktuelle AVM-Firmware drauf ?


 Nur sagt die angabe "leitungskapazität" nix aus.17 mbit wird die box bei diesem snr wohl sowieso nicht erreichen.
Mal davon ab,in dem vom TE geposteten bild steht ganz oben was von "DSLAM-Datenrate max." und dahinter was von rund 13 mbit.Höher wie dieser wert wird die box nicht syncronisieren,auch wenn sie eine leitungskapazität von 100 mbit anzeigt.(der dslam lässt einfach nicht mehr zu,da dieser wert als obergrenze vom provider gesetzt wurde) Da hilft wirklich nur beim provider mal nachzufragen,warum er bei ca. 13 mbit drosselt.


----------



## Whitetea (1. Dezember 2011)

Ein DSLAM drosselt von sich aus die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit nicht. Es wird bei einem DSL-Profil eine Targetnoisemargin konfiguriert, das heißt bei der Synchronisation eines 16M-Anschlusses (meist RAM) handeln DSLAM und Modem die maximale Datenrate aus bis der Target-SNR erreicht ist. Der Wert 6dB als Signalrauschabstand, ist der am meisten genutze Target-SNR. Nun kommt es aber auch drauf an wie sich die benutzen Chipsätze auf CO und CPE Seite verstehen. Es kann vorkommen das der eingestellte Wert unter oder überschritten wird. Bei den "guten" Werten die deine Fritxbox ausgibt würde ich den Anbieter kontaktieren, wobei ich aus Erfahrung sagen kann das die Fritzboxen bei diesen Werten auch gerne schummeln und bessere Werte anzeigen.

Ach ja und ganz wichtig bei den meisten Anbietern sind in den AGB die Geschwindigkeitsfenster geregelt. Wenn jetzt also bei deinem Anbieter bei einem 16M Anschluss z.B. 10-16M drin steht die der Anschluss bringen soll erfüllt er die bestellte Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit.

Gruß


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Dezember 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Es heißt ja auch immer *bis zu* 16000/32000 kbit/s
> 
> Gruß


 
Es ist klar, dass nicht die volle Leistung ankommt, vorallem Tagsüber wenn viele downloaden usw. Man kann sich ja mal ausrechnen, wie viel MB in der Sekunde vom Verteiler aufgeteilt werden, wenn viele Personen mit z.B. 16000 und noch mehr downloaden. Der Verteiler hat ja auch keinen unbegrenzten Anschluss  
Die 16000 kannst man nur in den seltensten Fällen voll bekommen.
Mach doch mal eine Messung um so ca. 1:00 Uhr, dann sind weniger am downloaden und surfen und es wird sicherlich mehr ankommen, wenn nicht musst du dich nochmal melden oder dich bei EWE beschweren .


----------



## Whitetea (2. Dezember 2011)

Der Anschluss von ihm ist ja nur mit 13M sync. Da bringt es nichts einen Download Test zu machen.


----------



## Dexter74 (2. Dezember 2011)

@  Whitetea

ab 6db SNR bekommt man aber nur Probleme


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Dezember 2011)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> ab 6db SNR bekommt man aber nur Probleme


 6db ist doch noch human.Du darfst nicht von diversen fritzboxen aus gehen.Ein speedtouch-modem kommt notfalls auch mit 3 db klar und im e-fall kann man ja auch noch 1-2 ringkerne zwischen tae und modem schalten (stichwort doppeldrossel). Aber ich höre besser auf...


----------



## Dexter74 (2. Dezember 2011)

ab 6db beginnt das Leitungsrauschen, das ein speedtouch bei realen 3db noch eine stabile Verbindung zustande bekommt wage ich zubezweifeln, vorallem weil bei Last sich der Wert ja noch etwas verschlechtert


----------



## dot (4. Dezember 2011)

Whitetea schrieb:


> Der Anschluss von ihm ist ja nur mit 13M sync. Da bringt es nichts einen Download Test zu machen.


 
Er koennte wohl nur einmal versuchen das Modem vom Strom zu nehmen und mal schauen mit was es sich neu synchronisiert. Wenn der Wert immer um die 13MBit schwankt, dann gibt es an deinem Anschlusz einfach nicht mehr. Nicht umsonst sind in der Regel bei DSL-Anschlueszen eine "bis zu"-Angabe gegeben. Bei Kabel wird die Leistung afaik garantiert.

@Research
Afaik sind bei den externen Vermittlungsstellen ~155MBit Zuleitungen von der Telekom gelegt. Bei Ballungsgebieten und besserer Struktur vermutlich auch mehrere Leitung mit der Kapazitaet.


----------



## Whitetea (5. Dezember 2011)

Dexter74 schrieb:
			
		

> @  Whitetea
> 
> ab 6db SNR bekommt man aber nur Probleme



Stimmt nicht, hängt von den Störeinflüssen auf dem Kabel ab.


----------



## Dexter74 (5. Dezember 2011)

Whitetea schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, hängt von den Störeinflüssen auf dem Kabel ab.


 
wie oben geschrieben beginnt ab 6db das sogenannte Leitungsrauschen, ist Last auf der Leitung bzw. Strang wird der Wert schlechter und dann steigen die meisten Modems komplett aus da sie nicht mehr zwischen dem DSL Signal und dem Leitungsrauschen unterscheiden können


----------



## Whitetea (6. Dezember 2011)

SNR bedeutet Signal-Rausch-Abstand. Wenn du einen 6db SNR hast ist das Nutzsignal, da es ein Mittelwert ist (bei ADSL/ADSL2+ für DS und US; bei VDSL gibt es für jeden US und DS da es drei sind einen SNR), durchschnittlich viermal so laut wie das Störsignal. Wenn jetzt das Rauschen auf der Leitung zunimmt, z.B. durch mehr sync DSL-Anschlüsse, verringert sich der SNR was nicht zwangsweiße heißt das der Anschluss ausfällt. Auch kommen dadurch nicht unbedingt mehr Fehler. Wo CRC-Fehler auftreten und kritisch werden ist bei 0 oder -1 dB SNR. Bei diesen Werten wird der Anschluss auf kurz oder lang ausfallen.
Der Signal-Rausch-Abstand ist als "Puffer" da, um zu verhindern das ein DSL-Anschluss bei jedem kleinen z.B. Impulsstörer ausfällt.

Bei DSL-Light-Anschlüssen wird der target SNR sogar auf 3dB SNR herabgesetzt, um dem Anschluss mehr "Freiraum" zu lassen das er synchronisiert.

Wie Du schreibst, dass das Leitungsrauschen unter 6dB SNR anfängt ist falsch. Einfach gesehn wäre bei 0dB SNR das Nutzsignal gleich dem Störsignal/Rauschen auf der Leitung, was aber in der Realität nicht stimmt da der SNR nur ein gemittelter Wert ist.

Edit: Rauschen auf der Leitung = Grundrauschen einer Cu-DA + Störsignal (z.B. Überkopplung)


----------



## Dexter74 (6. Dezember 2011)

Jede Leitung hat ein Eigenrauschen und ich habe 2007 als ich für einen großen Provider DSL Leitungen überprüft habe gelernt das dieses Eigenrauschen bei ca. 6db beginnt. Deswegen war ja auch die Formel SNR so hoch wie möglich und Leitungsdämpfung so niedrig wie möglich. 
Unsere Testsoftware damals hat Leitungsdämpfung in db und SNR in db anzeigt und spätestens bei gemessenen 5db SNR hatte der Anwender entweder meist mit massiven Verbindungsabbrüchen zu bestimmten Tageszeiten zu kämpfen oder gar kein DSL mehr gehabt. Der Wert war auch nicht am Profil festgemacht, hatte ja in dem knappen Jahr von 4db SNR bis 50db SNR und das bei einer 16k Leitung alles dabei.

Das Eigenrauschen kann man nicht wirklich messen, die 6db waren einfach eine Kenngröße aus der Erfahrung das es ab 6db zu Störungen kommen kann und der SNR Wert gibt nicht den Abstand zu diesem Eigenrauschen der Leitung an, sondern mehr die Qualität des Signals von Wert 0, sprich 6db SNR + eine schlechte Leitung mit hohem Eigenrauschen = DSL Probleme. Der gemessene SNR Wert ging übrigens grad in den Abendstunden wo alle/viele Online waren bis zu 2db runter.  
Bei Verbindungsabbrüchen und einen gemessenen SNR von 5db und weniger müssten wir sogar die Bandbreite des Anschlusses runtersetzen, selbst wenn der Leitungstest ergeben hat das die Probleme vom Splitter/Modem ausgehen.


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2011)

Nur nochmal zum Bild im Startbeitrag:

Die DSLAM-Datenrate max. ist der maximal Wert, mit welchem das Modem auf der Leitung synchronisieren kann.
Die Leitungskapazität ist die Datenrate welche auf dem Profil des DSLAMs festgelegt ist.
Die Aktuelle Datenrate ist die aktuelle Datenrate...

Also vom ISP her ist der Anschluss nicht reduziert. Da hat der DSLAM vermutlich Leitungsbedingt die Bandbreite runtergeschraubt damit du nicht die sync. verlierst.
Am besten mal beim Provider anrufen.


ps: Ich habe in meinen 6 Arbeitsjahren auch noch kein DSL-Anschluss gesehen der unter 6dB SNR stabil läuft. 
Aber das bezieht sich auf Ericsson DSLAMs. Wie es bei Alcatel oder Huawei aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Whitetea (6. Dezember 2011)

Copy von Wikipedia:
*Definition*

Das Signal-Rausch-Verhältnis ist definiert als das Verhältnis der vorhandenen mittleren Signalleistung _P_Signal zur vorhandenen mittleren Rauschleistung _P_Rauschen (dem Integral der spektralen Rauschleistungsdichte über die Bandbreite), wobei der Ursprung der Rauschleistung nicht berücksichtigt wird.
------------------------------------------------------------


Überleg doch mal je näher das Nutzsignal am Rauschen der Leitung liegt (Eigenrauschen + Störsignalen(NEXT, FEXT usw)) desto schlechter kann die CPE die CO-Seite verstehen und andersrum. Darunter leidet dann die Qualität des Signals.

Wenn wir auf den Kupferkabeln nur das Eigenrauschen hätten wäre jeder DSL-Anbieter glücklich!! NEXT und FEXT ist dir hoffentlich ein Begriff.


Back 2 Topic: Hast Du dich mittlerweile mit deinem Anbieter in Verbindung gesetzt. Würde mich interessieren was dabei raus kommt oder rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Dexter74 (6. Dezember 2011)

taks schrieb:


> ps: Ich habe in meinen 6 Arbeitsjahren auch noch kein DSL-Anschluss gesehen der unter 6dB SNR stabil läuft.
> Aber das bezieht sich auf Ericsson DSLAMs. Wie es bei Alcatel oder Huawei aussieht weiss ich nicht.



Vodafon/Arcor hatten 2007 Alcatel/Lucent DSLAMs und da war es auch so


----------



## Liistefano (6. Dezember 2011)

Habe mich mit meinem Anbieter in Verbindung gesetzt. 

Ich bekam folgende Antwort:

Sie sind unzufrieden, weil Ihr DSL-Anschluss nicht die größtmögliche  Bandbreite erzielt. Lassen Sie uns kurz erläutern, welche Faktoren die  Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit verringern können: 

-       *Die Leitung ist zu lang.*
Je länger das Kupferkabel von der Vermittlungsstelle bis zu Ihrer DSL-Hardware ist, desto niedriger ist die Empfangsqualität. 



-       *Die Leitung ist alt oder von schlechter Qualität.*
DSL benötigt Hochfrequenzsignale. Diese verlieren jedoch bei alten oder  schlechten Leitungen oft an Leistung. Ist die Leitung darüber hinaus  sehr lang, sind Störungen oder gar Signalverlust die Folge. 



-       *Zu viele Nutzer verwenden eine Leitung.*
In dicht besiedelten Gebieten liegen teilweise einige hundert  Kupferkabel nebeneinander. Wenn sehr viele DSL-Kunden gleichzeitig im  Internet surfen, stören sich die Signale gegenseitig. Auch wird die  Übertragung schwieriger, je weiter der Anschluss von der  Vermittlungsstelle entfernt liegt. 



-       *Das Erdkabel wurde beschädigt.*
Bei Schäden an einem Erdkabel kommen so genannte Muffen zum Einsatz. Die  Folge: Der Übergangswiderstand steigt und das Signal wird schlechter. 

Wir bieten unseren Kunden immer eine maximale  Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit. Wie hoch die Bandbreite im Einzelfall ist,  hängt jedoch von den oben genannten Faktoren ab. Aus diesem Grund geben  wir bei der DSL-Geschwindigkeit ausschließlich „bis zu"-Werte an. 

Natürlich haben Sie nicht auf alle Faktoren Einfluss – wohl aber auf  Kabellänge und -qualität. Um Ihre Bandbreite zu verbessern, nutzen Sie  bitte neue und vor allem möglichst kurze Kabel für Ihre DSL-Hardware.


----------



## Jan565 (6. Dezember 2011)

Das schnellste I-net was immer zu 100% ankommt ist DSL6000. Alles was darüber ist hat man sehr oft verluste. Ich selber habe noch DSL3000 und hatte noch NIE weniger hier ankommen.


----------



## PC GAMER (6. Dezember 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Es heißt ja auch immer *bis zu* 16000/32000 kbit/s
> 
> Gruß


 
ich habe bis zu 64.000kbit/s und habe aber 65.000kbit/s


----------

